# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Challenge: Master of Exploration

## Eldarius

I miss the WoW version of this thread so I want to make one for SWTOR.

Here is the challenge:

First, someone posts a screenshot of their character in a spot they deem challenging to get to. They may choose to include the name of the planet, subzone, or co-ords if they like but those are not necessary. 
Then the first person that posts a screenshot of their character in that same spot gets to post their own challenge and so on.

Rules:

No phased or class specific zones that not everyone will be able to get to.
No Hacks
Do not complete the challenge of the person that just completed your challenge unless it remains incomplete for over a week.
If you used some special method to get to your challenge spot list it. IE: Force speed, Knockback etc.


Tip: SWTOR stores screen shots in a folder in My Docs

----------


## Eldarius

Challenge: 
Hints Alderaan, coords 972, 358

----------


## Feerum

Challenge Accepted!  :Big Grin: 

Here's the picture. Was really nasty one. Your coords mislead me. I was soo confused  :Smile: 
[spoiler]  [/spoiler]

----------


## Feerum

Challenge Number 2!

[spoiler]  [/spoiler]
Hints Correlia, Blastfield Shipyards 
Methods used: Dueling / knockback

----------


## WizardTrokair

> I miss the WoW version of this thread....


We miss you too, Billsteh. One of my favorites was your non-instanced Ghostlands image... I believe I can credit you with my first visit to Quel'thalas.  :Smile: 

The thread has seen some recent activity. Ritual (a newcomer to the thread) has been kicking ass, and Dellion and ParceQueFraiSe continue to be the Masters of Exploration that they are! A lot of the recent spots posted I haven't even had a guess.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Since it's been a while since this thread was posted in, and since I lack a Republic character above level 10 to get to the previously posted area. I'm not sure if being in an instance is against the rules, but here is my submission.

https://i.imgur.com/Wlo15.jpg

Methods used: Nothing Special
Location: Mandalorian Raiders (Open to both Republic and Empire)

----------


## letum

there it is:

Here is the new one (imperial fleet)

----------


## kill123

thats so cool?

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Can I necro this with a new challenge?!



Last challenge was more than a week old, and incomplete!

So, now I necro!

----------


## Aprezt

loooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------

